# Hello From Oregon!



## NWBees (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm super excited to be learning about bees and I'm full of questions! My family recently took into our care a hive of bees and they seem to be happy and healthy in my mom's beautiful garden. Of course being new to the care taking of bees we do not know every possible thing to know and that's why I'm here. I'm open to any advice offered and I'd love to discuss these incredibly intelligent little creatures.

Best,
Aiden


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome Aiden.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Aiden!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome. I would suggest locating a local beekeeper group. As well as using this site. Portland is a wonderful place. I use to live in Bend Oregon.


----------



## Thershey (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the magical world of beekeeping.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Portland has a great Beekeepers association and very informative meetings that you are welcome to attend.
The best thing about attending monthly meetings when you are new is that you keep better in touch with what is going on at that time in the year.
Besides, the folks of PMBA are really good people to know:

http://www.portlandmetro.org/


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from Kansas Aiden and good luck to you. It sounds like you've got a great group near you too. I belong to a very good one here (NEKBA), but I'm far more active on their Facebook than in person at meetings and such, but I need to be more active.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome from just east of you in Boring. As Harry mentioned there is a club out in Clackamas, a Portland Urban in downtown and a small one (Zenger farms community farm) off Foster road.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

welcome, I am fairly new myself and just across the river from you.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You’ll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting all the time!


----------

